# Has anyone had any real sucess with emmersed growing?



## FishBeast

Hi I have a heap of cultivators with moss, hc, crypt wendetti, some grass stuff but the moss is the only thing which is growing really well. SO I am wondering how sucessful your emmersed setups are?


----------



## mattyc

all tropica plants are cultivated emmeresed apart from a select few that are grown in big tanks so i think they might sa they are sucsessful. the advantage of emmersed is no water filteration is required and you can hammer them with light and not get any algae trubble. the plants still need ferts so make sure you are using good quality soil/water loaded with ferts.


----------



## ghostsword

Hi, I am growing Hydrocolyte Verticilata on my garden in London, no heater, just floating on a tub of water with some moss as well.

At work I have a round bowl with Marsilea Hirsuta, Hygrophila Corymbosa and Polysperma, Hairgrass and some Hydrocolyte.






I also had a 40cm cube with a bunch of plants growing emmersed, now on loan to a primary school so that they kids see how plants adapt.


----------



## TBRO

Plant definitely grow well emersed but they seem to have varying preferences for humidity. HC grows very slowly (if at all) at normal room humidity, same goes for many others. Easy ones I've found are Hydrocotle, Amazon swords, hair grass, Riccia and Bacopa sp. Providing loads of light without dessicating the plants is the challenge of emersed IMO, T


----------



## a1Matt

FishBeast said:
			
		

> I am wondering how sucessful your emmersed setups are?



I ran at 80-90% humidity with direct sunlight only. Setup ran for a few months.
In that setup:

staurogyne sp. and anubias nana grew like mental.
various crypts and HC also grew really well.

swords failed to transition from submersed to emersed growth.
various stems did so so.



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Plant definitely grow well emersed but they seem to have varying preferences for humidity.



True that!
80-90% worked well for me.
With swords I have heard they like lower humidity.


----------



## ghostsword

40cm cube left on the garden with AquaSoil and cuttings..


----------



## arty

Hi, some one know where i can buy nice small clear acrylic trays with suckers what i can fit on fish tank walls for emersed plants ? I seen before from one USA weblink.

Best Regards,


----------



## magpie

I've got two tanks running under DSM - Dry Start Method - which will eventually be flooded, but currently emersed. 

This is a 300litre tank, showing the Hc growing out:





this is staurogyne, anubias and more Hc





and this is an overhead view of a 40l AquaQube with Hc in the central path leading up to the stone, lillaeopsis on either side, and then B.carolina beyond that


----------



## arty

Hi magpie,

Realy amazing tanks.  How much do You give ferts, some roots tabs e.g. ?
What's temperature, light e.g. ?
Please let me know Yours expirience in these setups , i will make one tank too emersed 

Best Regards,


----------



## ghostsword

arty said:
			
		

> Hi, some one know where i can buy nice small clear acrylic trays with suckers what i can fit on fish tank walls for emersed plants ? I seen before from one USA weblink.
> 
> Best Regards,



Easy.. I got some if you want.  Got them online from Blisshome:
http://www.blisshome.co.uk/interdesign- ... ar-prod959









The results of emmersed plants on the planters is really cool:







There is also a seller online that has what you need, he might ship to the UK. Look for Riparium Supply.


----------



## magpie

arty said:
			
		

> Hi magpie,
> 
> Realy amazing tanks.  How much do You give ferts, some roots tabs e.g. ?
> What's temperature, light e.g. ?
> Please let me know Yours expirience in these setups , i will make one tank too emersed
> 
> Best Regards,



humph - wrote a long answer to this and it got deleted... /pah

so - I used osmocote sparingly in the substrate (which is Columbo Flora Base from Plantedbox.com)

Lights on the big tank are 4 x 39W T5, currently on 12-14 hrs daily

small tank: 18w that came with the tank, on 12hrs

both tanks have clingfilm over the top to keep humidity up - I spray daily with a solution of dechlor tap water with TPN+ - on occasional days, just use dechlor tap (v hard where we are, and full of stuff)

hth

m


----------



## arty

Thanks You for info. Tank is great 
 How long do You keep clingfilm over ? Some ventilition ? 
What is concentration when TPN+ when You spray in aditional days ?

Best Regards,


----------



## arty

ghostsword said:
			
		

> arty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, some one know where i can buy nice small clear acrylic trays with suckers what i can fit on fish tank walls for emersed plants ? I seen before from one USA weblink.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.. I got some if you want.  Got them online from Blisshome:
> http://www.blisshome.co.uk/interdesign- ... ar-prod959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results of emmersed plants on the planters is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a seller online that has what you need, he might ship to the UK. Look for Riparium Supply.
Click to expand...


Hi, 
Thank You. Will buy some trays little later, first i need make project for emersed.

Best Regards,


----------



## greenaquascape

hi..this is my emersed garden..hc cuba,hg parvula,glosso...etc






































all with direct sunlight...
diy organic fertilizers base
diy liquid fertilizers

this is my new set up...EMERSED AQUATIC PLANT LANDSCAPE  





MY SOIL BALL..AKA WABIKUSA









 

thx...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice! Very nice!


----------

